

Ask HN:  Best Fitness Training Tech - EzGraphs

Which fitness products (Fitness Watch / Heart Rate / Foot Pod etc) have you used that you would recommend?  I am interested in being a bit more systematic about working out and tracking the effect of exercise on health over time.   Ideally, the solution would be rugged, able to store/transfer data to a PC for analysis and be reasonably priced - but am willing to hear about compromises in various areas.
======
EzGraphs
To give some idea of what is in mind - I was looking at this:
<http://www.heartratemonitorsusa.com/garmin-fr60bundle.html>

but knowledge is limited to online searches.

